# Information needed



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I recently discovered a website that posted some .mp3s sampling from "Chamber of Horrors" and "Horror Sounds of the Night," apparently taken from a cheap CD made by taking sound effects from old cassette tapes! 

As one of the commentors notes, both the "Horror Sounds of the Night" and "Chamber of Horrors" seem to have been made up of sound effects taken from other sound effects libraries/records/cassettes. Despite "Horror Sounds of the Night" being the spookier of the two (and my gold standard for Halloween sound effects tapes/CDs), "Chamber of Horrors" has a special place in my heart due to the sheer insanity of it. Not only do you get the hilariously bad acted "Happy Halloween" and a brief cover version of Michael Jackson's "Thriller," but you also get the scene transition music from the cartoon "Spider-Man and his Amazing Friends" with spooky sound effects layered over it!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There are currently some copies of the "Horror Sounds of the Night" CD/Tape on ebay.

*Horror Sounds Of The Night Cassette*

*Horror Sounds Of The Night CD*

*Horror Sounds Of The Night CD*


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone know of a blog that might have the full versions? I think I used to have the one with the Thriller intro. I have been looking for that on the blogs this year. By any chance is the song playing in this clip on that tape?
http://www.terrorhaute.com/Wavs/44%2...20Midnight.mp3
I have been looking for that one for years.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've been looking for over a year as well. Nos ign of it as a download has turned up. Sorry.


----------



## TooSoon2beIrwin (Oct 23, 2007)

just play 'Monster Mash' and be done with it


----------



## Dean (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking for the "Chamber of Horrors" but can't find it anywhere. I had the tape years ago but it got wrecked in the tape player. 

The link to the sample is the exact soundtrack I'm looking for. With the guy saying "Happy Halloween" and the cover of thriller. 

If anyone that has the full version could email it to me or link me to a download, it would be greatly appreciated. I'd really like to have this gem in my possession again.


----------

